# X595 cutting out



## phil 68 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I bought a second hand X595 2/3 months ago. Gave a short run and then put it into the garage for the winter to store it clean and dry. Used my Fergie 35 and slasher over the winter.
I used the X595 for the first spring cut on saturday and the motor kept cutting out after every approx 10 minutes. Also the fuel gauge was jumping all over the place. When working it seemed to have good power and ran well, apart from the reverse/ engage cutter not holding the cutters engaged. I would like to trust that the previous owner sold it to me without these issues especially as teach at the school his kids attended. But i am left wondering how these problems have occured within and hour of usage time in my ownership. Has anyone got any ideas what I should do/ what could be causing the problems? Many thanks Phil


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Phil! Sounds like an electrical issue to me, however, have you checked the fuel system over for plugged or dirty fuel filter / tank? Have you approached the previous owner to ask for suggestions? Might make the guy feel guilty and give you some money back!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

From the description it sounds like you have an electrical problem. I'm not familiar with the model number you mentioned so I'm not sure what equipment you're talking about. Can you give us some more information on the equipment?


----------



## phil 68 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the replies. Its a Yanmar 24 hp 3 cylinder diesel. I will try to check the fuel filter. I have a reciept from the previous owner that indicates it had a comprehensive service (all filters, oils etc: $500 worth) at 700hrs. Its now done 718 hrs. I am wondering if the trailer trip to our home may have loosened something electrical???!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The newer diesels do have electronics that control the fuel injection purely from the emissions perspective, and there could be something going on there. Mickey and a handful of others on here have way way way more wisdom on this sort of thing than I do, and...well....Mickey....? Take it away!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Just took a look and we're talk about a JD X595, right? Still thinking electrical as you've indicated there is more th an one thing going on besides engine shutting down. As for the reason a diesel shutting off from electrical problems is most likely the fuel shutoff solenoid is loosing power.

As for location of problem, I typ like to start at the end and trace back to the battery. Don't overlook ground connections. Being a newer model I'd also give a look at any safety switches that may be telling the control module to shut the engine down.


----------



## phil 68 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Tractor Beam and Mickey for all the support so far.
Yes it is a John Deere. Not sure on the year but this model started out in 2002. A Baby compared to my Fergie. Think I might track down a maintenance manual so I can identify this components you have discussed so far. I'm tempted to give it another run and get a more accurate time on how long it goes before cutting out, however, i'm a bit concerned I may do more damage before the fault is found and corrected. Also plan to give the last owner a call. But I guess if it had the problem when he sold it (being dishonest) he's hardly likely to admit it and be any help. Anyway, wish me luck.
regards
Phil


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Have you checked or tried to bypass the seat switch? Try puting a jumper wire at the seat swich connection. If it does not cut out replace the seat switch. If you come off the seat with PTO engaged it will shut off the engine. Try it and let us know. 

It the bypass fixes it please make sure to fix the switch. It could save your life.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

MFreund said:


> Have you checked or tried to bypass the seat switch? Try puting a jumper wire at the seat swich connection. If it does not cut out replace the seat switch. If you come off the seat with PTO engaged it will shut off the engine. Try it and let us know.
> 
> It the bypass fixes it please make sure to fix the switch. It could save your life.


Good catch. I all but forgot age and type of tractor. Guess my mind was fixed on my Yanmar that doesn't have all these "safety" switches.


----------

